# Anderson best shooter on team?



## HB (May 1, 2004)

After watching last night's game I really think he is. At least from the perimeter. Every time the ball leaves his hand, I feel its going in. This team though is loaded with shooters, Nelson, VC, Rashard, Barnes, Pietrus and even Bass from the mid-range. Scary!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He does have a smooth stroke - I'll miss it on the Nets...


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

HB, I watched the Magic Vs Bulls game. It looked to me that Vince has a strong elvation(sp?) on his jump shot and he tended to have his right leg out to balance his over strengthed shooting arm. I like how he picked his spot to get his. You know the stop and pop jumper under pick and roll is going to be there all night but he didnt take that shots until he felt like he needs to get going.

I also like the fact Vince fight over screens on defense as much as he would, despite the crossover by John Salmons, it reminded him that he would crossover someone when defense overplay to his right after a pick is setted.

I feel like Carter is going to have a great year for Magic and it looks like SVG is really pushing VC to play defense and I am sure VC will be told to be more selfish during the course of the season.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Sam Perkins 2.0


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I was shocked when he was "thown in" on that VC deal.. I really liked Anderson from what i saw of him last year


----------



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

I could see Anderson starting at the 4 while Lewis is out.....I could also see him staying there and have Lewis start at the 3. This spreads the floor nicely Howard and VC and give you a very big lineup.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

John said:


> HB, I watched the Magic Vs Bulls game. It looked to me that Vince has a strong elvation(sp?) on his jump shot and he tended to have his right leg out to balance his over strengthed shooting arm. I like how he picked his spot to get his. You know the stop and pop jumper under pick and roll is going to be there all night but he didnt take that shots until he felt like he needs to get going.
> 
> I also like the fact Vince fight over screens on defense as much as he would, despite the crossover by John Salmons, it reminded him that he would crossover someone when defense overplay to his right after a pick is setted.
> 
> I feel like Carter is going to have a great year for Magic and it looks like SVG is really pushing VC to play defense and I am sure VC will be told to be more selfish during the course of the season.


The other thing I noticed is that unlike with the Nets, they've cut down on his isos to a minimum. The focal part of the offense is Dwight, and with Dwight getting so much coverage in the post, its open season for the perimeter shooters.

Also something that will help Vince a lot is the fact that Jameer, JWill and AJ will have point duties meaning Vince wont have to be played out of position and he will cut down on turnovers. Offensively he should have a good year. Its the defense that will be bothersome.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Anderson is impressive. He could claim this title by the end of the year for sure, but right now I think Meer is the best. Closely followed by Shard, then Andersen. They're all damn good tho, so either one can step up and light it up on any night... I thought we had alot of weapons last year, but gotdamn.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I was right


----------



## TheVincanity (Sep 27, 2009)

Probably Jameer has a small advantage over Rashard and Vince. But Anderson isnt far behind


----------

